# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  13 توصية للهيئة الاستشارية الخليجية تتضمن إنشاء مركز إقليمي لمكافحة الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

> طالبت في توصياتها التي عرضت على وزراء الخارجية بتعزيز ثقافة التسامح وقبول الآخر
> الرياض: أنيس القديحي 
> تضمنت التوصيات التي عرضتها الهيئة الاستشارية للمجلس الأعلى، لمجلس التعاون أمام وزراء خارجية الخليجيين، خلال لقائهم يوم الأربعاء الماضي في جدة، 13 توصية تركزت على جوانب استراتيجية، وقد تكون مثيرة للجدل. وإلى جانب المعالجة الأمنية، تضمنت توصيات الهيئة الاستشارية، الإسراع في الإصلاح السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي واصلاح الانظمة التعليمية في الدول الأعضاء، وتفعيل الرقابة على المال العام، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وتكافؤ الفرص بين المواطنين، ويتوقع أن تعرض هذه التوصيات على قادة مجلس التعاون بنهاية العام الحالي. 
> وتضمنت التوصيات التي حصلت «الشرق الأوسط» على نسخة منها، تأكيدا على تفعيل الآليات، التي اعتمدها المجلس الأعلى في لقائه التشاوري السادس في جدة في مايو(ايار) 2004 بشأن مكافحة الإرهاب، وتضمين تقرير حق الشعوب في مقاومة الاحتلال إلى تعريف الإرهاب، وأيضا التأكيد على أهمية نتائج أعمال المؤتمر الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب المعقود في الرياض في فبراير(شباط) 2005، وخاصة الدعوة إلى إنشاء مركز دولي لمكافحة الإرهاب، فإن المرئيات اشتملت على مطالبة بإنشاء مركز خليجي لمكافحة الإرهاب ليقوم بتنسيق الاستراتيجية الوطنية لمكافحته والتنسيق مع الجهد الدولي في هذا المجال. 
> كما طالب الهيئة الاستشارية، التي ترتبط مباشرة بقادة مجلس التعاون، وذلك منذ إنشائها عام 1997، بضرورة تفعيل دور مؤسسات المجتمع المدني وجمعيات النفع العام في مكافحة الإرهاب، من خلال تعزيز الحوار ونشر ثقافة التسامح والتعددية والقبول بالآخر. 
> وفي تعبير أثار بعض الاستفهام، طالبت الهيئة الاستشارية بـالعمل بـ«جدية» مع بقية أعضاء المجتمع الدولي، للتغلب على مشكلة تعريف الإرهاب، وتحديد مفهوم متفق عليه يميزه عن حق الشعوب في مكافحة الاحتلال الأجنبي، مشيرة الى أن ذلك يأتي في ظل خطورة ظاهرة الإرهاب، ولتمكين الجهود الدولية من مواجهته، والاستفادة من تقرير الأمم المتحدة بصدده. 
> كما طالب الهيئة الاستشارية، التي بتفعيل التعاون الدولي في مكافحة الإرهاب، من خلال المشاركة في المؤتمرات الدولية والإقليمية، وتبادل المعلومات والتدريب، وتبادل الخبرات والاطلاع على ما هو جديد في وسائل وأساليب مكافحة الإرهاب، بما يساعد في عمليات المواجهة الفكرية والأمنية لظاهرة الإرهاب. 
> وفي توصية أخرى، طالبت الهيئة الاستشارية بأن تتم مكافحة الإرهاب، وفق القانون الدولي واحترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة. 
> وفي الجانب الخاص بمصادر تمويل الإرهاب، وسد الثغرات المحتملة في مجال الرقابة على حركة الأموال الداعمة للإرهاب، دعت الهيئة المصارف والمؤسسات والهيئات المالية الحكومية وغير الحكومية والخاصة في دول مجلس التعاون، لتعزيز قدراتها الذاتية في الرقابة على مصادر الأموال وحركتها، وانتقالها وتبادل المعلومات والتنسيق فيما بينها في هذا المجال، بدلا من الاعتماد على المصادر الخارجية. 
> ...


رابط الموضوع هنا

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

